# Just found a chicken bone in my protein powder



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

always rated the company and their products but no longer, just a warning to others.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> always rated the company and their products but no longer, just a warning to others.
> 
> View attachment 156411
> View attachment 156412


get in touch with them and see what they say... be interesting to see what kind of compensation they offer you.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

HAHA a fukcing bone


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

mental , how is that even possible ?

What else goes on in their factory !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Big ape said:
 

> HAHA a fukcing bone


somebody obv had kfc


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

How do you know its a chicken?.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Err, that's not cool..


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha that's pretty gross!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

some meathead was prolly sucking on a drumstick between prepping orders lol thats enough to put you off whey for life :laugh:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

looks more like a goats penile bone


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

That's grim lmao.

I've heard of the warnings - WARNING MAY CONTAIN PEANUTS...

But c'mon.... This is taking the p1ss!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

uh oh


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Paisleylad said:


> How do you know its a chicken?.


good point


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

naturalun said:


> That's grim lmao.
> 
> I've heard of the warnings - WARNING MAY CONTAIN PEANUTS...
> 
> But c'mon.... This is taking the p1ss!


i guess its still protein?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats very poor.

I assume you have spoken to the company first before putting it on here? What did they have to say?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Just consider it extra protein & eat it...


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

zasker said:


> i guess its still protein?


Extra protein if anything lol. Double scoop that sh1t


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just spoken to Discount Supplements and they will look into it, me being a dumb @ss i didn't take a pic of the batch code so mrs is getting a pic this afternoon and we will see what happens.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its a new scoop they are trying out


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> just spoken to Discount Supplements and they will look into it, me being a dumb @ss i didn't take a pic of the batch code so mrs is getting a pic this afternoon and we will see what happens.


keep us updated, i want to know what they come back with.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Will be interesting to see what they say. Keep us updated man. Finding something like that would put me off whey for a while lol.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> Thats very poor.
> 
> I assume you have spoken to the company first before putting it on here? What did they have to say?


they have been very good so far and are taking this up with their supplier


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

zasker said:


> keep us updated, i want to know what they come back with.


of course


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's the look on Dai's face when he opened up his bag of whey lol



Check the label mate it might be the new cock flavour!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Here's the look on Dai's face when he opened up his bag of whey lol
> 
> View attachment 156413
> 
> ...


do you know what mate that is spot on


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> do you know what mate that is spot on


As soon as i opened this thread i was pishing myself mate :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> As soon as i opened this thread i was pishing myself mate :lol:


O cheers, it your fault it was you that got me on this brand in the first place


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Must of been chicken protein instead of whey.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> O cheers, it your fault it was you that got me on this brand in the first place


Mate to be fair ive used that for years and have never had a prob, the company are usually good to deal with and the phone number is a direct line so you can talk to someone right away

I dont know Dai maybe they got your order mixed up with Hansel and Gretels?? pmsl :tongue:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you like Chicken?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope that wasn't half way through the bag you found that? all kinds of rank stuff could of been in there! new bag of protein would suffice on this one


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

What is wrong with chicken bones I doubt it would've got through your protein shaker grill so it wouldn't have harmed you


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Mate to be fair ive used that for years and have never had a prob, the company are usually good to deal with and the phone number is a direct line so you can talk to someone right away
> 
> I dont know Dai maybe they got your order mixed up with Hansel and Gretels?? pmsl :tongue:


I know you have mate and same here used them ever since you mentioned them, Aaa we'll see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fortunatus said:


> I hope that wasn't half way through the bag you found that? all kinds of rank stuff could of been in there! new bag of protein would suffice on this one


na sadly half way through the bag mate not interested in another bag just the point of letting people know


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is quite disgusting though! Tell them your vegetarian and have been feeling nauseous and sick ever since finding this and knowing youve eaten protein that has touched a chicken bone :wacko:

They should give you some sort of compensation.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fúck me I'll be getting some of that, the protein is so pure that it's still go bones in it!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

id really like to know what animal that bone belonged too


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Imagine if tekkers got that bag being a veggie, he would have been distraught


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> What is wrong with chicken bones I doubt it would've got through your protein shaker grill so it wouldn't have harmed you


Verdicts still out on chicken bone, could be someones wife, or ex wife


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

update.

they have received my email as requested by them with photo's and they have now forwarded it to their purchasing department


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you never have a Sherbert Dib-Dab when you were a kid? You're supposed to dip the chicken bone into the whey and lick it off.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I found a piece of cardboard once, ON whey


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

K-Rod said:


> Did you never have a Sherbert Dib-Dab when you were a kid? You're supposed to dip the chicken bone into the whey and lick it off.


:laugh:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Calcium, your body needs that too you know. quit complaining and eat it.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> id really like to know what animal that bone belonged too


yh, just assuming its a chicken bone lol


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Not that bad, I once found a ginger pube in my pizza


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

John J Rambo said:


> Not that bad, I once found a ginger pube in my pizza


As if finding a pube wouldn't be bad enough... But a ginger one!!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Kfc whey?


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> As if finding a pube wouldn't be bad enough... But a ginger one!!!


Exactly. I once dated a ginger chick and she had the fishiest fanny which made the rest of the pizza taste worse.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

John J Rambo said:


> Not that bad, I once found a ginger pube in my pizza


Yours?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

update.

Discount supplements have now forwarded the query to the manufacture.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

No whey!?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Verdicts still out on chicken bone, could be someones wife, or ex wife


doubt it, she is under the patio.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> update.
> 
> Discount supplements have now forwarded the query to the manufacture.


id be asking for a refund and some free goodies.... that's the least they can do considering we don't know what that bone from.

but then the question is, how an earth did a bone get in there?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

zasker said:


> but then the question is, how an earth did a bone get in there?


that is what I'm more interested about tbh


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

A rats spinal cord, eurghhh just imagine.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> that is what I'm more interested about tbh


maybe you should start taking bets on ukm as to what it is, could make some money out of this?


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Probably is from a rat or a bird. But at least your getting cheap whey....


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like a used cotton bud!


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

Dodgy that mate. Id kick off at the company and they will probably give you loads of freebies and maybe a little compo. Thats appalling.


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

zasker said:


> maybe you should start taking bets on ukm as to what it is, could make some money out of this?


Im putting my money on it was manufactured in a 3rd world child labour factory and one of the kids wasnt working hard enough and had to be punished by losing a finger.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FlashUK said:


> Im putting my money on it was manufactured in a 3rd world child labour factory and one of the kids wasnt working hard enough and had to be punished by losing a finger.


Harsh...but fair. :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Does the packet say added protein? Might be chicken


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

That's a first! Crazy


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow.

I mean... wow.

Not cool.

I REALLY wish I knew how it got there; at which stage of the production line did some idiot mistake that bag of whey for a bin during their lunch break?

Quality control non existent.. so bad.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> looks more like a goats penile bone


Is that a natty test booster haha


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Is that a natty test booster haha


lol, its probably available to buy in a chinese medicine store so try it and find out!


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

This is bad you should deffo be going for some serious compensation, say you accidentally drank it, choked on it and luckily spat it out


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

J** said:


> This is bad you should deffo be going for some serious compensation, say you accidentally drank it, choked on it and luckily spat it out


Why ?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

gycraig said:


> Why ?


why should he get compensation, or why should he pretend he drank it?


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Because this company must have very bad quality control, and for the prices we pay for a bit of powder you would expect it only to be powder, I don't see this any different to going out for a meal and sending it back which in turn will result in a free meal usually.

So as I said I would want compensation I.e a fresh bag or reimbursing for the current bag.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Food manufacturers should be running to HACCP guidelines with CCPs (critical control points) in place to prevent contamination. That said, foreign objects can still get through. Whether the company will except liability or not is a different matter.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bone in your protein must be contaminated by an unhappy or cnut of an employee surely?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Discounts supplements reply from Optiumum health :cursing: :


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Dai Jones said:


> Discounts supplements reply from Optiumum health :cursing: :
> 
> So basically you're fcuking lying!? D1cks.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> Discounts supplements reply from Optiumum health :cursing: :
> 
> View attachment 156525


So now your a liar!?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Discounts supplements reply from Optiumum health :cursing: :
> 
> View attachment 156525


probably not the best response you were hoping for. Tell them you will take it onto the forums and publicly show photos in online bodybuilding communities. that should get their attention


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> Discounts supplements reply from Optiumum health :cursing: :
> 
> View attachment 156525


so they are now calling you a liar.

i'd ring them up and kick off and also swear off using them again.

edit - whats to say it went in at the time of pouch filling? it could have been in the pouch before hand or it could have gone in after some how i assume they have a machine that seals them, so maybe then?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> Discounts supplements reply from Optiumum health :cursing: :
> 
> View attachment 156525


Wow! What a bunch of w*nkers! That's infuriating! Give them one more chance to rectify the issue or tell them you're going to make this public on all social media, link them to this thread and we'll all help you out to share your photos on forums and facebook etc... I'd QUITE HAPPILY share this with everyone on my network!

If there's ONE thing that grinds my gears is when companies fob you off, have ****ty customer service (or lack of), and clearly from that half-****d pathetic excuse for a response have NO interest in dealing with your complaint in a reasonable manner. Bunch of clowns they are.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Contact trading standards?


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

I was going to post that regardless of their response, there is a clear failure in their quality control system. Having read their response I would be raising hell and telling them that I would be hitting every forum I was a member of and posting all the details. There is no way I would be buying their products, they have serious quality systems protocol failures.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well we all know what to do, i for one will not be using either ever again.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

silverzx said:


> So now your a liar!?


yep looks like I'm liar :2guns:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I could of done better but here's my reply, waiting to see if they reply back


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Proof read your e-mails blud


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Proof read your e-mails blud


Word!

OP if you had been a bit more articulate they may have taken this all a bit more serious.

People have raised some good points but you have missed them out in the email.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Have you seen some of the **** reviews on their facebook page??

https://www.facebook.com/DiscountSupps

I've just posted a message on their wall and also going to post a **** rating.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Reminds me of a similar event...


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

kristina said:


> Have you seen some of the **** reviews on their facebook page??
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DiscountSupps
> 
> I've just posted a message on their wall and also going to post a **** rating.


That was brutal :lol:



> Just wanted to say that there are a whole lot of people infuriated by your companie's atittude and approach to quality control and customer service. Quite frankly, disgusting how you've responded to one customer who found a chicken bone in his protein powder. I came across a forum post recently and as someone who works in several e-commerce businesses, this really ****ed me off. You guys are a bunch of clowns who have no idea how to deal with a situation, fobbing someone off and not dealing with YOUR downfall is unacceptable. You guys have no clue and many will know about this; along with photographs, forum posts and discussions... companies like this deserve to be outed.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, shocking customer service and response from them. Basically just washing their hands of it?

Are you on twitter? You could post the pic of the bone and their response on there and tag magazines like Flex, Men Health, Muscle & Fitness and others like that, get it seen by a massive audience....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If that is their response it's shocking, it could of easily of been in a protein bar, or muffin, you could of choked on it, or broke a tooth, plus does the bone have any disease's on it, either way discount supplements should apologize to you, a returning and faithful customer over the years, and send you a very large goodie bag as way of an apology


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Adz said:


> Wow, shocking customer service and response from them. Basically just washing their hands of it?
> 
> Are you on twitter? You could post the pic of the bone and their response on there and tag magazines like Flex, Men Health, Muscle & Fitness and others like that, get it seen by a massive audience....


YES! I'm IN!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha just seen your FB post @kristina, that should wake them up!


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> always rated the company and their products but no longer, just a warning to others.
> 
> View attachment 156411
> View attachment 156412


Stop complaining - it's extra protein for your gains


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> If that is their response it's shocking, it could of easily of been in a protein bar, or muffin, you could of choked on it, or broke a tooth, plus does the bone have any disease's on it, either way discount supplements should apologize to you, a returning and faithful customer over the years, and send you a very large goodie bag as way of an apology


You'd think...!

It's CRAZY to compare their outrageous response email... to the insanely accommodating customer service and pro-active approach from the guys like @BulkPowders and @MuscleFood around here - even when someone has the most minor, trivial complaint, those guys have always come up tops in putting up their hands, apologising and being generous in the way of compensation and/or goodwill gestures. That stuff ALWAYS gets recognised, even when you're not the person involved... and goes a bloody long way in loyalty and respect.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

INB4 OP says it was all a windup


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Dai Jones said:


> I could of done better but here's my reply, waiting to see if they reply back
> 
> View attachment 156539


It's more than one customer they lose though, mate. This thread is evidence of that. They know it too, so I expect you may receive a more satisfactory response.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> INB4 OP says it was all a windup


 :lol: ...I wish it was


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> It's more than one customer they lose though, mate. This thread is evidence of that. They know it too, so I expect you may receive a more satisfactory response.


Exactly.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I still. Can't believe it . , ! I have visions of a ronnie Coleman sized dude , eating chicken legs right at the end of the line checking the bags, and one of his cast offs falling in lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ...I wish it was


I admire your patience and good manners in your response back to that Amy... I wouldn't have been able to keep my cool like you did haha..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> Haha just seen your FB post @kristina, that should wake them up!


what's this ??


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Have you seen some of the **** reviews on their facebook page??
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DiscountSupps
> 
> I've just posted a message on their wall and also going to post a **** rating.


just seen your post... that might wake thm up, hahaa.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

kristina said:


> I admire your patience and good manners in your response back to that Amy... I wouldn't have been able to keep my cool like you did haha..


well thank you  tbh i'm not the type of person to moan and complain etc but finding that took the p!ss, and as mentioned before i'm more interested how the fook it got there


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> what's this ??


https://www.facebook.com/DiscountSupps

I posted on their wall and on their 'ratings' system.

They can easily delete THOSE but... I've also just tagged them in my own facebook wall post, which they CAN'T remove hah!

https://www.facebook.com/vassilieva


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm more interested how the fook it got there


....Seriously - me too.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

zasker said:


> just seen your post... that might wake thm up, hahaa.


where? :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

kristina said:


> https://www.facebook.com/DiscountSupps
> 
> I posted on their wall and on their 'ratings' system.
> 
> ...


thanks  :thumb:

sent fb request to :tongue:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> https://www.facebook.com/DiscountSupps
> 
> I posted on their wall and on their 'ratings' system.
> 
> ...


they will probably be looking for a hit man to take care of you, lol.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Discounts supplements reply from Optiumum health :cursing: :
> 
> View attachment 156525


Things can and do go wrong with CCPs. The grate / sieve can easily be damaged. It should be checked at regular intervals (every 10 - 30 minutes) and have documentation to back up the checks. It's also very easy for disgruntled employees to sabotage products during the production process.

I think their response is pretty disgusting. I haven't used their products and certainly won't be doing now. They could at least offer to replace the goods.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

told a few people about this now and none of them can believe it... especially when i tell them the reply from the company.

i think they will be loosing some business from this.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

still no response from my last reply


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks @kristina :bounce: :wub: you facebook warrier you 

they have replied, they have actually been quite good email service wise but not sure about the fb comments thou


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks @kristina :bounce: :wub: you facebook warrier you
> 
> they have replied, they have actually been quite good email service wise but not sure about the fb comments thou
> 
> View attachment 156557


Haha... well that was fun.

Seriously; after having gone on their FB page and seen some of their responses to other people, it made me so angry. Firstly because I'm in e-commerce and I understand the importance of a company that has solid principles... but secondly, because this is in the fitness industry and something that I passionately support and believe it needs to be an industry in which we nurture integrity, quality and trust.

Glad you had a positive outcome! I'm interested to know; what time did they send you that second reply??


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

A mate ordered Optimum Health Milk Protein and it is tasted really off -actually had a plastic taste.

I have had good service from Discount Supplements myself but they were very poor at dealing with his complaint about the Milk Protein.

I will certainly never be buying Optimum Health. You photos have reinforced my view.

Optimum Health certainly isn't helping Discount Supplements image.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

1 bag as a replacement?

Even I got better than that when I found a fingernail in a flapjack in my graze box. That was pretty honking.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> looks more like a goats penile bone


how would you know that ? LOL

goats..thats pretty specific.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> how would you know that ? LOL
> 
> goats..thats pretty specific.


the radius of curvature of the ball joint is the give away. its kind of obvious.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I'd see if I could pursue this through Trading Standards or your local environmental health dept. ( council)


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

i wouldn't be happy with a free bag of a refund.

id seriously consider taking this up with trading standards or some form of food health association (if there is one)

I don't see how they can think you'd accept another one of their products after this, I wouldn't accept one of their products just from reading this... get them told you want don't want a refund, you want a refund and compensation.

there shouldn't be bones in whey protein!!!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Yup I'd demand more mate, don't take the easy way out.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

I'm not surprised in all honesty. I'm not sure why anyone would use that company but anyway...

Get your free bag (at your own risk) contact your local environmental health officers and they will investigate optimum health. I think it's a in house brand too but they are just fobbing you off.


----------



## brunzz (Feb 28, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> I'm not surprised in all honesty. I'm not sure why anyone would use that company but anyway...


 I was going to buy from them because they're cheap as! But then again I guess the cheap price comes with the risk of bones.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

brunzz said:


> I was going to buy from them because they're cheap as! But then again I guess the cheap price comes with the risk of bones.


I see 'cheap' as value for money which I don't see when I look at this whey. Myprotein 5kg (2x2.5) is much better value than this stuff.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Patsy said:


> Check the label mate it might be the new cock flavour!! :lol:





K-Rod said:


> Did you never have a Sherbert Dib-Dab when you were a kid? You're supposed to dip the chicken bone into the whey and lick it off.


Fvcking howling at these replies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> always rated the company and their products but no longer, just a warning to others.
> 
> View attachment 156411
> View attachment 156412


HAHA WHAT!!!! did you make a wish? that's insane, that would put me off protein powders


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

kristina said:


> Haha... well that was fun.
> 
> Seriously; after having gone on their FB page and seen some of their responses to other people, it made me so angry. Firstly because I'm in e-commerce and I understand the importance of a company that has solid principles... but secondly, because this is in the fitness industry and something that I passionately support and believe it needs to be an industry in which we nurture integrity, quality and trust.
> 
> Glad you had a positive outcome! I'm interested to know; what time did they send you that second reply??


About 10mins 

I do you mean FB or their response to me


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ill never use this brand again now tbh

Stupid generic cut and paste email response from the start takes the pish, its not as if he was complaining about damaged goods or late deliveries, there was a fcuking bone in the mans powder ffs

Used this company for 5 years and was the one who originally recommend them to the op.... never again

God even knows on what quality control is even like, makes you wonder dont it

Dai mate ive been using BulkPowders for the past 6 months and they have been spot on, quick delivery even out here in Ireland, try them out, i think aswell you get a tenner off your first order (codes off the net), their whey is the best ive tried so far tbh, try the cookies its perfect for pancakes mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pablos888 said:


> A mate ordered Optimum Health Milk Protein and it is tasted really off -actually had a plastic taste.
> 
> I have had good service from Discount Supplements myself but they were very poor at dealing with his complaint about the Milk Protein.
> 
> ...


Yeh totally agree they really let discount supps down and I told them this to


----------

